
IOTA surges up 70% after teaming up with Microsoft, now the 5th cryptocurrency - arkad
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/04/cryptocurrency-iota-rallies-after-launch-of-data-marketplace.html
======
wyldfire
Bruce Schneier previously had this to say regarding IOTA:

> In 2017, leaving your crypto algorithm vulnerable to differential
> cryptanalysis is a rookie mistake. It says that no one of any calibre
> analyzed their system, and that the odds that their fix makes the system
> secure is low

~~~
tuxxy
Yup. Once this happened, I immediately lost complete faith in IOTA. Not to
mention, their response to this was horrible.

~~~
uncoder0
Same. I don't know a single developer worth their salt who doesn't know the
golden rule of working with cryptography. The team must be full of amateurs.

Also, does anyone know if IOTA is a real blockchain I seem to remember when I
first looked into it that it seemed to be nothing more than a distributed
database with centralized control.

------
banderman
It's funny how they make a big deal about having a link to Microsoft, but
Microsoft doesn't mention them at all.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:microsoft.com+iota](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:microsoft.com+iota)

The quote they have from Microsoft [https://blog.iota.org/iota-data-
marketplace-cb6be463ac7f](https://blog.iota.org/iota-data-marketplace-
cb6be463ac7f) appears to be from a sales guy
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/omkareshwar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/omkareshwar)

~~~
SippinLean
The first result is a link to a MS blog post about Azure integration with
IOTA: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-blockchain-
upda...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-blockchain-update-5/)

But no mention of the marketplace demo (the subject of the article). You're
correct, the quote is from a Sales guy involved with their blockchain
strategy.

~~~
banderman
Making the claim of there being a partnership with a company because you have
a container available on their cloud hosting platform seems a bit overstated
to me.

~~~
SippinLean
Correct, the partnership referenced in the article instead refers to the
marketplace demo.

------
mgl
This market is really greedy, any connection (justified or not) with an
established brick & mortar company seems to give your cryptocurrency immediate
visibility and boost.

~~~
wyldfire
It's very difficult for the investors to distinguish between different crypto-
assets or even between crypto-assets and cryptocurrency. Any mention that
describes one of those companies is seen as an endorsement -- that kinda thing
really "helps" them distinguish.

